# Sony PMB audio issues



## AnnC (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi,

I'm hoping someone can help me with this because it's driving me crazy! I'm transferring videos from my handycam's DVD through PMB to my hard drive (File > Import Media Files) . When I play the videos in PMB, there's audio. After the files are transferred to my computer and I play them through Windows Media Player, there's no audio. Why is this happening? Is it because Windows Media Player has a problem with .mpg files?

Thanks so much!


----------



## AnnC (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, after searching for most of the day for an answer, I finally found one.
I'll post it here in case anyone needs the solution too.
I installed this: [url]http://ac3filter.net/[/URL]
That did the trick!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Welcome to TSF and thanks for sharing your solution AnnC :grin:


----------

